# Yes, the forum is messed up...



## zidane_genome (Mar 14, 2009)

Shoutbox is missing
Recent Posts is missing
Online Users is missing

I'm pretty sure the admins know this is all messed up...  it's a new server, they are still fixing stuff...

Yes, the forum is slow... everyone knows this too...

Thanks just wait for the admins to fix it... 

Thank you for your time...


----------



## alex (Mar 15, 2009)

Wow, they went the extreme to keep it up to speed. You have to sign-in to view the forum now. Or I had to...

But I have to admit, it's running like it used to.


----------



## pen15 (Mar 15, 2009)

?? it was dead slow yesterday with everything like search already off!!! turning search off, forcin login didnt make the board faster at all!


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Mar 15, 2009)

Actually that stuffs disabled cause it puts extra strain on the servers which i think is not exactly welcomed at a time like this.


----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 17, 2009)

Sir-Fritz said:
			
		

> Actually that stuffs disabled cause it puts extra strain on the servers which i think is not exactly welcomed at a time like this.


That's right. These aren't bugs. They're precautionary measures to help the server during busy periods.

I'll re-activate them once the rush dies down.


----------



## kobykaan (Mar 18, 2009)

I hope so ....... the major one that's bugging me is the VIEW NEW POSTS its a PITA having to goto the forum index and do it all manually ... 

Its got to the point where I cannot be bothered to even try checking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is the traffic that bad/busy we have to cripple the forum to an almost unusable state!? 

Surely wouldn't something like turning signatures and avatars and killing Youtube/other streaming videos links speed it up more!?


----------



## david432111 (Mar 18, 2009)

kobykaan said:
			
		

> I hope so ....... the major one that's bugging me is the VIEW NEW POSTS its a PITA having to goto the forum index and do it all manually ...
> 
> Its got to the point where I cannot be bothered to even try checking
> 
> ...


Yes, if it wasn't for all this precautions the forum would probably have even more time outs!


----------



## Radiopools (Mar 19, 2009)

Ive noticed the site is incredibly slow..and i get disconnected from the server quite frequently. Hope things get up and runnin smooth quickly! Thank you guys who keep this forum going, i have learned a lot in my 3 days here!


----------

